# large dog collars



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

does anyone know where i can buy the dog collars that tend to be worn by the larger breeds with the tree trunk necks ?

not the chokers but just a plain chain collar that the lead clips onto.

they tend to be seen on rottweilers most of the time.

rocky needs a new collar as his manly bright blue nylon collar against his pitch black coat doesnt cut it lol


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I got one of these they are very expensive but should last forever...
http://www.petsathome.com/products/2D05A-Leather/pid-V00242


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

Andy said:


> I got one of these they are very expensive but should last forever...
> Wainwright's Brown Super Premium Buffalo Leather Dog Collar-Leather-Pet Supplies: Pets At Home Online Pet Shop


wow very nice colar but not really what im looking for. thanks anyway :2thumb:


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

STRONG STUFF HEAVY DUTY DOG GEAR

Any colour any size, writing or logos etc and guaranteed for life against everything bar chewing.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

gnipper said:


> STRONG STUFF HEAVY DUTY DOG GEAR
> 
> Any colour any size, writing or logos etc and guaranteed for life against everything bar chewing.


wow there amazing and well priced thanks


----------



## Snuggles (Sep 18, 2007)

Do you mean something like this?

https://www.pettreatsnottingham.co.uk/prod.asp?product_idx=286&imgstate=0


----------



## bordercreek (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi
Are you wanting a full collar, or a half check for mor control, like the one in the link that snuggles sent you, if it is a half check I have a card for Batleys pets warehouse, they are only about £2.50 from there, they are very good as they buckle for opening, rather than adjusting to fit and then finding it difficult to get over your dogs head, I have had this problem with some in the past, to adjust it to the right size for you dogs neck(as the chin part should not meet when tightened, or it is not really doing the job it was intended for) it ends up being a little tight to get over his head or it maybe mine just all have big heads :lol2:


----------



## bordercreek (Aug 22, 2008)

bordercreek said:


> chin


Whoops sorry, I meant chain, not chin


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

what iv done mate, is to get a leather belt and i cut it down, put holes in, small loop to hold excess from flapping about..........sorted. Saved me so much money, its strong, looks good and i didnt have to sell his left testicle to get it.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> does anyone know where i can buy the dog collars that tend to be worn by the larger breeds with the tree trunk necks ?
> 
> not the chokers but just a plain chain collar that the lead clips onto.
> 
> ...


 I know what you mean, hardly enough heavy duty collars out there that arent red or blue. The best one I found was a custom made one on ebay, we had one for my GSD, and then she stopped making them....


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

rakpeterson said:


> what iv done mate, is to get a leather belt and i cut it down, put holes in, small loop to hold excess from flapping about..........sorted. Saved me so much money, its strong, looks good and i didnt have to sell his left testicle to get it.


Do you put a different collar on him when you take him out? What do you attach his lead to? I've broke a few belts in my time while i'm working out made out of belt leather and I wouldn't chance my dog snapping one in the road whilst pulling.


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Rain said:


> I know what you mean, hardly enough heavy duty collars out there that arent red or blue. The best one I found was a custom made one on ebay, we had one for my GSD, and then she stopped making them....


Check the link I put up, any colour inc camo and personalised and still cheaper than a shop. No dog will break one, you could probably tow a tractor with one.


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

gnipper said:


> Do you put a different collar on him when you take him out? What do you attach his lead to? I've broke a few belts in my time while i'm working out made out of belt leather and I wouldn't chance my dog snapping one in the road whilst pulling.


Only made it a couple of days ago so thats the next thing, I have a D-ring to attatch to it for the lead, at the moment im just using my old shop bought collar but its getting to the point where i need a bigger one.

And i know what you mean about belts breaking but this is very tough but soft enough to not crack when its bent up and i dont think it will break, maybe eventually it will show some wear, thats something i'll keep checking for. Also it could be considerably strengthened by adding another layer of leather or some material around it.


----------

